
Don't give Google double the power - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/03/EDOOSIHM5.DTL&type=tech
======
gibsonf1
Ironically, I think the position taken in this article is what threatens our
democracy, not Google innovating in the advertising marketplace.

